# Cutting wood at a 15 degree angle?



## neolumber (Jun 11, 2018)

I am a newbie.
What kind of inexpensive equipment can I use to cut a 3/4" piece of wood at a 15 degree angle, with pretty good accuracy?


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Miter saw.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Hand saw.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Table saw. Tip the blade to 75 degrees and have at it. One side will be 15 degrees the other 75 degrees.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You can buy a router pretty cheap at a pawn shop or off craigslist.

You can buy this bit here.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait till January?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Works for me….


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

You question leaves some unexplained perimeters. The wood is 3/4" by what and I'm not sure what "pretty good accuracy" is.
Also do you want a power tool or a hand tool. With a little practice just a protractor and simple hand saw saw is as inexpensive as you can get (probably $20 to $30) and with care you can get very close. 
For inexpensive power equipment, I would recommend finding a used compound miter say on Craig's list or E-bay.

House framers can be off a degree or two but fine furniture need to be made exactly.

re2156 is confused between a cut and a bevel.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Which part of the board are you trying to cut at an angle? How big is it? If it's the long side of a 2ft x 6inch x 3/4 inch board, for instance, you'll need a table saw or a circular saw. If its the short side of the same board, you can do it with a hand saw, a miter saw, or a table saw.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if he's cut a miter across the face of the board or on the edge like cutting a bevel.

A miter cut refers to an angled cut on the face of two structures, which will be joined to make a corner called the miter joint. A bevel cut refers to an angled cut along the edge or end of the material. Miter cuts are made by pushing the flat on the table at an angle to the blade.


----------

